# Coffee grounds and moles



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was watching "life Below Zero" a while back and this one lady who lives about 10,000 miles north of the arctic circle explained how she threw her coffee grounds around her place to keep polar bears out---seems it screws up their sense of smell.

Then, I remembered that my mother always threw her coffee grounds outside on the same area in the yard and that was the best place to find earthworms to go fishing.

For many years, I've had trouble with moles in the yard, tried a lot of things, shotgun worked the best but I'm impatient.

So, I got to thinking---moles....coffee grounds...worms...bears...smell! Moles...smell....hmmmm!

I started saving my coffee grounds and sprinkling them around the yard. I put them on 1/2 the yard, and left the other 1/2 untouched for comparison. Success! Big time visible difference!

Ralph

Drinking coffee and doing laps around the yard.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I will try that Ralph....in my flower beds around the house. Dang moles will eat the roots of "some" perennials killing the plant. Moles have seemed to be particularly bad here the last few years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The moles are bad here also. The lazy cats seem to always have one in their mouths.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have one of those traps, step it in the ground at a tunnel and it opens, mole trips it and it pinches the little bast*rds to death. Long as I keep up with it in the spring yard is pretty much mole free all summer.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I was watching "life Below Zero" a while back and this one lady who lives about 10,000 miles north of the arctic circle explained how she threw her coffee grounds around her place to keep polar bears out---seems it screws up their sense of smell.
> 
> Then, I remembered that my mother always threw her coffee grounds outside on the same area in the yard and that was the best place to find earthworms to go fishing.
> 
> ...


I think you have one or two many zeros on the north of artic circle. If it was that far north is would clear the other side and be south of the artic circle.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hog987 said:


> I think you have one or two many zeros on the north of artic circle. If it was that far north is would clear the other side and be south of the artic circle.


I don't remember how far north but is c--o--l--d! Way too cold for this boy!

Ralph


----------

